# Is it Legal to own a sword in mexico



## Mateo

This is a question that has baffled even me, for some time.
A friend of mine is moving down to Chapala from the US and wants to bring his Sword collection. By no means is this 5 or 6 pieces. The collection is about 1200 pieces from replicas to the real deal Katanas, civil war pieces. You name it this guy has it. He asked me but being as I never really cared about such a thing as this , I sad I would find out. So how bout guys, any of you know the answer to my friends question.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I don't really know but my gut instinct is to suggest that he very definitely get that answer from a Mexican Consulate. I suspect they might be classified as 'weapons' and be prohibited. However, there may just be special categories for antiques/collectibles, etc. I would also suggest that he get the answer in writing from someone in authority with Mexican Customs to avoid problems at the border.
Does anyone else have actual experience with this sort of thing? I just found the following on a sword merchant's site:
We can not ship weapons to:
Brazil
Greece
Denmark 
Japan
Russia 
Indonesia
Mexico
Scotland


----------



## Namaste

No experience with a Sword, I do however have experience with a TASER. I brought a ECD TASER X26C: 

TASER X26C

with me when I drove down here about 18 months ago. Twice, when my auto was searched by the check point officials, they found it, and questioned me about it. Once they knew it was not a "lethal" device, they didn't seem to care. 

I do not carry with me in my car here, I do however keep it at my house.


----------



## sparks

They probably wouldn't think you were going to arm the next revolution ... since almost every household has a machete - some as large as a sword


----------



## PieGrande

In the State of Puebla, some strange things are illegal. One is one of those hidden swords in a cane. Also a dirk. Another is a sling. Weird. My Puebla Penal code is at home in Puebla, so I cannot tell you about swords. I agree it is necessary to get expert Mexican legal advice and don't risk that beautiful collection.

At the same time, little kids drag machetes as big as themselves down the street.


----------



## Queretaro

I actually practice japanese fencing (Kendo), so I own a number of swords. I brought at least 2 of them in from the U.S. and never had any problems. That being said, there is a big difference between the few I have and the number you want to bring in... check with the consolate first.


----------



## synthia

Probably if you bring in a lot of anything, customs will think you are going to sell them and want to charge you duty as if you were running a business. I doubt swords are on the Nafta list.


----------



## tahoe775

I'm an experienced Customs Broker. The tariff classification for collectibles could be used, or the tariff for personal effects (if moved with other household goods permitted by the applicable visa your friend has). Both are duty free - but the onsite inspector could always make a decision to treat the collection as commercial, so.....

My recommendation would be to have a Mexican Customs broker file the entry. They should also provide you with free information on what will be required prior to making the entry. Risking a collection of 1200 pieces to chance simply isn't worth the comparatively small price of professional Customs representation (~ USD 200). There are quite a few good ones - sending them a pro forma invoice and packing list in advance would make things go much more smoothly when arriving at the border.


----------

